# Cooking tarpon?



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

Caught a half meter specimen, thought I'd give cooking it a go. Any ideas?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I find the plastic a bit tough, try something softer like one of those glass skis that seem to be the rage.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

very funny guys! Now seriously...


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

It weighs a kilo odd. I'm going to bake it anyway, along with the trevalley 








I caught and see how it goes, at least for an experiment.


----------



## BrettG (Sep 2, 2009)

Best way to cook both species is to tie them to the inside of a crab pot, throw them back in for about 6hours and wait untill they magically turn into a big buck muddie ;-)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Get yourself a few flat stones, place the Tarpon in a baking dish and surround it with the stones. Bake until stones are soft, remove Tarpon from tray and eat stones.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

Baked _en papillote_ with soy, shaoxsing, shallots, garlic and ginger tends to do it justice:








Not dry at all.

Bass are _average _eating but only bake badly if you are a truly terrible cook. I know what a bass is and looks like mate, I catch plenty of them and eat very few of them, maybe one every season, as I am entitled to do by law.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

He does have a point though. You shouldn't be killing fish if you don't know what the are.

How did you know it wasn't a protected species?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Kayaker, fisherman, chef, photographer, artist extrordinaire!!!

....anything you don't do?


----------



## haynsie (May 26, 2008)

I caught a few in Mexico a couple of years back and I'm pretty sure even the locals don't eat them, and they will eat just about anything..

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

I knew this was a trevalley, have caught them before. There are so many different species, only an expert can tell you exactly which is which. Seeing as everyone here is a bloody "expert", I thought I'd put it up for ID.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Barrabundy, things I don't do? Drive, play guitar or make an asshole of myself giving people a hard time about their catch unless they're doing something illegal or dangerous. Haynsie, they do however make excellent bait I am told. Into the freezer for the crab pots, If no one objects to taking crabs in September. Koich, I pretty much know all the protected species in my system, their habits and their distribution. I've had a rod in my hand from the age of five, in four states of Australia and have a pretty good handle on fish species StevenM: The tarpon was also pinned in the gills and would not have survived release, with the amount of blood coming out of it it was sharkfood!


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

mullumbimbyakker said:


> Koich, I pretty much know all the protected species in my system, their habits and their distribution. I've had a rod in my hand from the age of five, in four states of Australia and have a pretty good handle on fish species


I wasn't actually having a go at you mate. I was making the point that if you don't exactly what something is then you should be returning it to the water, regardless of who the person is.

Good for you though, you are above criticism because you have fished in four states. I won't make the mistake of questioning you ever again as I've only fished in 3.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

Koich, you point IS a very valid one. I am a conservation minded fisherman! I have a trip report on my site for those who want to know the details now, or I will post a full report this afternoon. I have a few things to do involving non kayakfishing related activities


----------



## haynsie (May 26, 2008)

Hey MY,

No malice intended, just sharing my Tarpon experience - one of the most exciting sport fish on light gear. They really go off don't they!

Looked like a great session.

Liking your blog also btw

Cheers

Tim


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

mullumbimbyakker said:


> Koich, you point IS a very valid one. I am a conservation minded fisherman! I have a trip report on my site for those who want to know the details now, or I will post a full report this afternoon. I have a few things to do involving non kayakfishing related activities


Fair enough mate, as long you were confident it was above size it's all good.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

I'd say that trevor cracked the 30cm mark! No size limit on tarpon.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

While chatting to a group of highly amused indigenous fellows last weekend (never seen a kayak before) I mentioned that I'd only caught tarpon, catfish and trevaly but the all went back in. They asked me if I'd trown the tarpon back in and when I said yes they started shaking their heads in disgust. I asked them _"why, you eat them?...did you want it?"_ thinking they must have a really "tribal" sense of taste. _"Nah, those bloody things kill all the good fish, should've thrown it up on the bank"_

Now that's a different perspective!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

That's hilarious Barrabundy! A new perspective too.
I just talked to the fisheries guy. He says a good tarpon like that is a very unusual capture for these waters. Says two sea snakes have washed up on the beach too, also unusual. I put these GT's and Tarpon arriving down to the strong northerlies.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

How to cook tarpon for beginers

Ingredients 
1 tarpon whole
1 clove of garlic 
1 cup grated ginger
3 sandtone rock or limestone can be used
4 litre of water

Method

Bring the water to boil in large soup pot
Add in tarpon, rocks, garlic and ginger turn down to simmer and cover with lid.
Cook until rocks are soft 
Throw away tarpon and serve rocks with mash potato

:twisted: :lol:

Cheers Dave

Nice sized trev MY would have been a good fight


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

I think the recipe I'm going to use is:
_
"tie them to the inside of a crab pot, throw them back in for about 6hours and wait untill they magically turn into a big buck muddie"_

Thankyou BrettG

Hoping to get a pot or two out tomorrow a.m.


----------

